# Need troubleshooting with aftermarket radio install.



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got my Kenwood DNX6990HD installed yesterday. It's awesome! However I'm having a slight issue and I think it's related to my Metra ASWC.


For some reason the volume will slowly lower, maybe one notch every ten seconds, although it does it randomly. Also, if I'm on radio, the channel seeks back or forward randomly, and the attenuator enables/disables randomly. All those functions go right back to my steering wheel, which is why I assume it's the ASWC.


Has anyone experienced these issues? Anyone have an idea as to what it is? I am gonna take it back to the shop this weekend to have it looked at.


EDIT: Took it back to the shop and they replaced the ASWC as well as did some direct wiring instead of passing through the adapter and it's still doing the mentioned problems...


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

I have had same problems have you had any luck my deck is a pioneer avhx 4600 bt


bojangles said:


> Just got my Kenwood DNX6990HD installed yesterday. It's awesome! However I'm having a slight issue and I think it's related to my Metra ASWC.
> 
> 
> For some reason the volume will slowly lower, maybe one notch every ten seconds, although it does it randomly. Also, if I'm on radio, the channel seeks back or forward randomly, and the attenuator enables/disables randomly. All those functions go right back to my steering wheel, which is why I assume it's the ASWC.
> ...


----------

